# Sanguinaria canadensis (Double bloodroot)



## tomkalina (Apr 17, 2021)

A sure sign of spring, and a gift from our friend Dot Barnett years ago at one of the Michigan Orchid Society Palm Sunday orchid shows. Miss that show and miss our friends at the MOS.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 23, 2021)

Very nice! I planted the normal(single form) variety a couple of years ago and they never woke up....


----------



## abax (Apr 23, 2021)

First time I've seen the double variety. It's really beautiful.


----------

